# Hot Peel (regular) vs Easy (goof proof/easy/simple)



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think i know a little bit about each, correct if i am wrong.

Hot peel: 
Is usually a lot thinner
Softest feel
Has no adhesives added to it
Has no background layer


Easy (goof proof, easy, simple, fool proof, etc):
Is a little thicker
Has adhesives, additives, background layer etc
Suppose to be extremely easy to press



Please let me know any other benefits or ways they differ?
And why would someone want to use one over the other?

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO they are both "easy".....

I generally use 15 and 20 cents from F&M Expression which would be similar to "Goof Proof" (thicker)....If I have more money to work with or need to "gang" I use Silver Mountain Graphics.....Those would be "hot peel" (thinner)....


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

IMO, there are 2 huge differences between the two. 

1. Hand. Hot split or transfers without any adhesive are much thinner but that also means less opaque too. With F&M's cheapies... I can put them on anything and even white will be nice and white. They are the goof proof type with the adhesive. The hot split really needs an underbase to be white on a dark shirt. 

2. Detail. Hot split versions are able to capture incredible detail and look nice and crisp even down past 1pixel thickness and the open areas stay open much better. You can even do halftone dots and your artwork overlays will give the distressed look as they should. On the adhesive ones... you better listen to the artwork guidelines because if not... it will fill every void. Thin lines become thicker too. I notice this even when I'm making my own transfers. 

I prefer to use a softer hand product, however there are times when I need the opacity or the cheaper price and then I'll go with the F&M cheapie. If it's something I can gang or a dark transfer (and especially if it's multiple colors), then I'll go with SEAY. They use a nice tight screen so even your not so detailed transfers have nice crisp lines.


----------

